# Suche ein Tool um eine Webseite mit verschiedenen Ladegeschwindigkeiten zu betrachten



## DrEvil (19. Juli 2004)

Ja ich weiß, dass gehört hier nicht rein, aber ich finde keinen besseren Platz. Wenn ein Admin weiß, wo es besser passen würde, tut euch keinen Zwang an und verschiebt es!

Aber Hallo erstmal!

Wie schon gesagt, ich suche ein Tool um eine Webseite, die auf meinem Rechner liegt, mit unterschiedlichen Ladegeschwindigkeiten zu betrachten. Ich möchte damit rausfinden, ob die Seite auch für Modem oder ISDN noch eine akzeptable Ladezeit hat (und ich möchte die unterschiedlichen Ladezeiten jemandem vorführen).

Also wenn einer so ein Tool oder eine Alternative kennt, bitte schreiben.

Thx & vG

DrEvil


----------



## slyme (19. Juli 2004)

Hi, 
meinst Du sowas?
http://www.lunataker.de/freeware_waitwatcher.html

Gruss

Mike


----------



## DrEvil (19. Juli 2004)

ja, das is schon nich schlecht.

Aber eigentlich suche ich so was wie nen Browser, bei dem man die Ladegeschwindigkeit variieren kann. Der dann quasi wie ein "Modem-Emulator" durch die Seiten surft.

Aber soweit ist dein Tool auch gut. Danke!

Mfg DrEvil


----------

